# [WTS] Wheeleez 49cm Balloon Wheels



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

Selling a set of 49cm Wheeleez tires. One is in really good condition the other has a minor leak. Pics available upon request.

Price for both: $200 dropped off. No shipping for now. Located in Asheville. Family in Raleigh and often travel to coast, SC, Charlotte, VA, TN on business or for hiking trips. If you are close-ish and want to see if I'd swing by, just ask!

Will be in Raleigh this upcoming weekend. Would need to know by 10PM tomorrow night if you want me to bring it back with me.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> All,
> 
> Selling a set of 49cm Wheeleez tires. One is in really good condition the other has a minor leak. Pics available upon request.
> 
> ...


$180 dropped off. Pics upon request. Will be in Durham, NC for business on Friday and Raleigh, NC for the weekend.

-Mike


----------

